# Why Trivium Gets So Much Hate?



## Johann (Oct 16, 2008)

I've been wondering, since i posted a journal in my last.fm profile and some douchebag came and insulted trivium and me for liking it :S i mean, come on, if you don't like a band, you don't have to care if someone else likes it, and is not your problem in the very first place.

I started this thread not only because i see people bashing them in last.fm, also in youtube, roadrunner, and some other sites i don't remember right now, but always there's trivium and people can comment there's a brainless retard that comes like "Trivium sucks, and all the people that likes them are dicks" there's any need to insult the fans? is okay some might be a bit too fanboy-ish/fangirl-ish but is not a decent reason to insult someone else, and when you want to argue rationally with that person, it turns out you end lowering down yourself to their level :/.
personally i don't like cob fans and not for that reason i go to youtube and spread the hate all over the site, since that wouldn't make any sense and i would get bashed in my videos .

Hope i made myself clear.


----------



## sakeido (Oct 16, 2008)

I personally liked some of Trivium's old stuff.. think the song is called Rain? That was a pretty good tune, or a Gunshot to the Head of Trepidation that type of thing. The Crusade and newer stuff though is just horrible.. and when I saw them live with Lamb of God, they blew like a quarter of their set with this really lame, overlong orchestrated intro that was just so boring, and LONG.


----------



## Johann (Oct 16, 2008)

ha! i get it, i didn't knew that intro thingy since i didn't saw them live... yet, is okay you don't like their new stuff, liking or not is something very subjective, but HATING like some people do and bash constantly all the time is, in my opinion, very dumb.


----------



## petereanima (Oct 16, 2008)

i think its an overreaction of the hype that is around Trivium nowadays. in every magazine you look "trivium - the new heroes of thrash metal" and so on and on and on...i can easily see why people, who are really into thrash metal, may find this almost "offending" to some point. i, for example, really like thrash metal like Exodus, Testament, old Metallica and so on - but at the same time i think that Trivium is hte most boring crap ever titled as "Thrash Metal". but thats fine with me and i dont go out bashing people on the internet for liking them.

but remember: this is the internet. every little dork who got beaten up in school is a hero on the web, stronger than He-Man, more powerful than God and is shooting lightenings out of his ass while he farts. so just dont give a fuck, listen to what you like, may all others rot in hell.


----------



## Johann (Oct 16, 2008)

thanks peter, that was the smartest thing i readed in a long time (no sarcasm) over the internet.

And yeah, i also like old metallica, kreator, stone, testament and stuff like that, and i don't consider trivium thrash metal under any means, i mean, i like their music but i just label it metal.

They were metalcore and now they're being kinda melodic metalcore.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 16, 2008)

The first two albums were really good but then they started the whole 'Lets try and be like Metallica' thing and I just hated it. I don't like Metallica anyway, but that third album was just a failure.

I was expecting the new album to suck to be honest, but I heard one song off it the other day (Down from the sky or something?) and I was pleasantly surprised. It sounded kind of like their old stuff, glad to see that there's screams again.


----------



## Johann (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah, down from the sky  you should definitely give shogun a listen, is worth every penny i paid for it


----------



## sami (Oct 16, 2008)

Yep, I'm not a Trivium fan, but I don't go around bashing about them like a lot of people on the net. If other people like them, more power to them.

Also, I listened to their Master of Puppets remake yesterday and thought it was a good cover. 


'kudos to petereanima's repsonse


----------



## hairychris (Oct 16, 2008)

Not a fan, mainly because they seem to be trying a bit too hard to sound like a thrash band _should_ sound.... A lot of Metallica here, a bit of Machine Head there, you know what I mean... Maybe they should chill out & go their own way.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Oct 16, 2008)

I like em, and don't understand the hate either.

Pull harder on the strings of your martyr is an ace song.


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 16, 2008)

Im not a fan but I think its really down to the press treating them as "saviours of metal" and putting them in huge 5 page interviews, after a while it gets a little irritating and feels like they're being shoved down your throat.

Plus I think the other thing is that they are labelled as "Metalcore" or whatever the name for it is this week and one of the worst things about Metal is theres always going to be a percentage of fans that instantly despise anything thats tagged as a "new" genre because they are narrow minded (despite metal being THE most varied and therefore open minded form of music EVER!). The saddest thing about this for me is that all genre labels do are cause divisions within the metal comunity and considering the crap metal gets from the mainstream a little unity is something metal needs. 

Theres a generation of fans who complained about Nu-metal when that happened and another that moaned about Grunge/Alternative and another that hated Thrash when that came out etc etc etc.
Its a weird cyclical hate thing that happens in music but as long as your music makes you happy who cares what anyone else says?!


----------



## Sentient (Oct 16, 2008)

petereanima said:


> but remember: this is the internet. every little dork who got beaten up in school is a hero on the web, stronger than He-Man, more powerful than God and is shooting lightenings out of his ass while he farts. so just dont give a fuck, listen to what you like, may all others rot in hell.



Hell yeah, dude. That was fucking awesome, right there. 



sami said:


> I listened to their Master of Puppets remake yesterday and thought it was a good cover.


 Absolutely. Trivium's version is just fantastic. Awesome job on a cover tune.


----------



## Decipher (Oct 16, 2008)

I have troubles understanding the excessive hate as well, but try not to contribute myself. I'm not a fan either. Bought their first CD and was extremely disappointed. I also saw them on the Lamb of God tour that stopped here and just can't see what everyone else sees in them. To me they're just, bland.

But thanks to the Internet opinions are like assholes, everyone's got one. And the negative opinions are always easier to type out......


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 16, 2008)

I bought Ascendancy back when everyone was just starting to really go apeshit about then and thought it was incredibly overrated. That said, it's still their best album, the Crusade was awful and this new one is not much of an improvement. "A Gunshot to the head of trepidation" is a decent song, unfortunately they don't seem to hit the target all that often.


----------



## Variant (Oct 16, 2008)

I dunno, I like their songs... don't own any of their albums, but their decent songwriters and good musicians to boot, and were great live when I saw them. Seem more thrash than anything, vocals aside, but then I stopped arguing sub-genres sometime around 1993. 

IMHO, it's just the 'more-metal-that-thou' syndrome that too many metal fanboys/girls posses, and one of the more embarrassing points to the genre (even if only a satellite element). You have to be more underground, brut00lz, or kvlt than everyone else. Seriously, it's not a competition. There are bands that sell more records than others, there are bands you like and don't like... I wont deny that there are bands that are plainly better than others... but, shit, you shouldn't spend your time shit-talking when you could be doing something *constructive*! 

 I mean I've got an Origin CD in my car... but I also listen to Disturbed. What of it? Fanboy probably thinks he's more metal than me, but he most likely couldn't pick up a guitar and do 99&#37; of the shit I could do on it.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 16, 2008)

I love them. IMO Shogun is their best album followed by Ascendancy. Most people seem to hate them because they were labeled as metalcore for their first albums, then pulled a Metallica ripoff with The Crusade.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Oct 16, 2008)

you bunch of trivium loving fags!!!!!! just kidding 


i second this quote as to why.



Triple-J said:


> Im not a fan but I think its really down to the press treating them as "saviours of metal" and putting them in huge 5 page interviews, after a while it gets a little irritating and feels like they're being shoved down your throat.



metal fans dont like to be told who the "real deals" are, they want them to emerge for themselfs and kick so much ass that you cant deny they rock. i dont feel trivium has done that, but the magizines sometimes DO act like they have.


----------



## auxioluck (Oct 16, 2008)

I liked some of Trivium's older stuff. But to me, they are more about the image than the music. Same thing with Avenged Sevenfold. As far as I know, Trivium was bought into a record deal by one of the band member's parents, which totally lowers the respect bar for me. Their newer stuff sounds way too much like Metallica. I really don't like the vocalist's voice. To be called the "Heroes" of anything, typically it's when you are doing something different, or pushing the mainstream, or bending what the mold of a genre is. Trivium is making money off of techniques and styles that are 20-30 years old. It's just boring to me. Every time I see a picture with them in it, they have this look in their eye like, "We don't know half the stuff about music that we should, but we'd still be the best. Don't I look good in this sleeveless shirt?" They come off to me as arrogant pricks with a complete lack of originality. And seriously, lose the eyeliner.

I'm not going to dog on anyone for listening to them. That's your choice. I don't like them, so I don't listen to them. But know that I do get pissed when dipshit kids say to me, "The guitarists in Trivium and Synyster Gates are the best guitar players in the world!!" Do your fucking homework. Not even close.

What you listen to is your choice. More power to you. But yes, I will stand up for other bands when you tell me that Trivium are "heroes", or "the epitome of ________ metal."


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 16, 2008)

wannabguitarist said:


> I love them. IMO Shogun is their best album followed by Ascendancy. Most people seem to hate them because they were labeled as metalcore for their first albums, then pulled a Metallica ripoff with The Crusade.



That's how I feel too.  I loved Ascendancy, The Crusade was okay but not really a direction I felt they should have gone but they totally redeemed themselves in my eyes with Shogun. Loving this album, listened to it the entire way through about 10 times now, great stuff IMO.  Some very cool riffs on the new album!


----------



## Johann (Oct 16, 2008)

i agree with HighGain510, the riffs on shogun are ace... did you heard the B-sides? upon the shores and Poison, The Knife Or the Noose... incredible screaming in both of them, even though UTS screaming reminds me a bit of chris barnes


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 16, 2008)

I think people got pissed at how they came from nowhere and were really successfull. It's kinda a bringing yourself up by putting someone else down kind of thing, like "those guys suck, how did they get there" or something. Just a scapegoat phenomenon of sorts.

I like them, saw them with In Flames in 05 and they were a lot better than In Flame, tighter and more entertaining.


----------



## Johann (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah, i think is plain jealousy from part of the haters, Trivium were nobody in 2003 and matt heafy is only 22 years old now (more or less the same age that the retard that insulted me) and there you go, the guy is making some good music (that some like it, some others don't) and on the other hand you've got this haters that wank 24/7 in front of their computers and don't have a clue about how to play an instrument and spend their time bashing people/bands over the internet... what a life.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 16, 2008)

Trivium are fine as long as their fans realise that Thrash isn't Trivium or Lamb Of god 

Trivium write catchy tunes, I dont see anything wrong with them, even though Im a death metal fanatic and most of the time a supremacist


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 17, 2008)

Personally, I think their music is pretentious and contrived; how much of that can be attributed to their youth and not just them being insincere wankers is beyond me. Then again, I'm hardly their target audience, so what do I care.


----------



## abyssalservant (Oct 17, 2008)

Old thrash has a fair amount of overrated and boring shit.
This new wave is ALL boring, overrated shit. I've seen Trivium (not by plan, but I was openminded) but the only positive thing I had to say about them was that they at least had guitar solos, unlike the even worse bands around them.


----------



## Gone_in_the_Wires (Oct 17, 2008)

Boring and overrated. Plus isn't this a band that gets all butthurt when people make fun of the on the internet? I think encyclopediadramatica.com messed with them and they got all pissy...when you read that site...it sorta makes you wonder what the problem was?


----------



## GH0STrider (Oct 17, 2008)

I never really gave them a fair listen but most people I talk to bash them because they aren't a very original group. They seem to just ride the coat tails of trendy or overplayed stuff. that is usually what I get out of people. I need to really give 'em a listen thought if I am going to make a decision for myself.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Oct 17, 2008)

Threads like this get me curious about what others listen to. I don't criticize if I don't like it. After listening to 'Dying In Your Arms'. I think it's ok, just not something I would listen to much.


----------



## abyssalservant (Oct 17, 2008)

Being overrated is a good way of killing even a decent band.


----------



## thesimo (Oct 17, 2008)

I love trivium!!

ascendancy was good, the crusade had 1 great song and shogun is great from start to finish if you ask me.

I don't know why ppl irrationally hate, I was probing a friend for like hours to find out why he hated trivium and all he could say was "heafy is gay!". I think that sums up a lot of the haters who think the best music is the most br00tal and nothing more.


----------



## Harry (Oct 17, 2008)

For me, it was constantly seeing them plastered on magazines and being hailed as "The new Metallica" etc as was pointed out earlier in the thread. It really pissed me off.
I mean, I don't hate their music.. far from it.
But to me, it's kinda "yeah, they have some alright tunes" but nothing that I've heard from them (and I've heard most of their stuff from friend's owning copies and just hearing them when they put them on) struck me as interesting enough to justify spending money on one of their albums
It just seemed to be "another one" of those bands riding the wave really.
To me that is hardly "The new Metallica", which was a band that set a trend instead of following.

Nothing against anyone that listens to Trivium, because I'm sure someone can poke fun at stuff I like too. 
They guys can play fairly well, can write some listenable music (for my tastes), but I guess, they aren't truly my cup of tea.


----------



## noodleplugerine (Oct 17, 2008)

Do people actually read metal magazines? I find them all completely crap. Super cheesy and awful opinions.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Oct 17, 2008)

So, to sum it all up: to each his own; with the respect that's due. People who give people shit about taste in music are douchebags.

Does that mean we're not allowed to insult people who like Britney anymore?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 17, 2008)

I hate Trivium, and pretty much all Metalcore, but if you want to listen to it all the more power to you  Just ignore people who trash talk your preferred music. I'm mostly into black metal, which gets tons of hate (and does tons of hating ) but I could care less.


----------



## arktan (Oct 17, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> So, to sum it all up: to each his own; with the respect that's due. People who give people shit about taste in music are douchebags.
> 
> Does that mean we're not allowed to insult people who like Britney anymore?



Britney makes music??? 



Just joking, offcourse she makes music. It's simply not good (another joke). It's simply not (i guess i can speak for a majority of forumites here concerning this topic ) our taste.

Trivium is a pretty good band. They can write and they can play. That is undeniable.
Now if the techniques they use please us all or not is another thing. It's called taste and like Wouter said: To each his own.

And by the way: I don't like Trivium. I can enjoy a few songs but mostly i don't like the way how polished it sounds IMO (! note the IMO). Others say that it is pretty raw but i can't hear it that way for some reasons.
But i respect them for what they've accomplished and guys, these dudes are pretty young... maybe we can expect some heavy shit from them in the future if they don't get lead astray


----------



## petereanima (Oct 17, 2008)

i think another reasons for the trivium-hate on online-forums is, that, as soon a trivium thread comes up its always on top and (just noticed on another forum) a lot of fanboys register IMMEDIATELY, and spamming "TRIVIUM RULEZ0RZT SO HARD ZOMG!!11!!"..then someone comes up with "dude, they are boring, they sound as stadard as it can get" - "no, u r wrong, they sound boring to you because you dont know that matt is using the Tshigazoooyabonga-pentatonik, played with crossed fingers in X-patterns" - (nex one joins): "so i got my valveking 112 combo, its full of teh tubes, how can i now sound like matt?"

and so on and on and on and on...this also pisses a lot of people off i think.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 17, 2008)

i liked their early stuff, but i dunno, i guess my taste matured. that and the crusade sucked hard imo


----------



## arktan (Oct 17, 2008)

petereanima said:


> i think another reasons for the trivium-hate on online-forums is, that, as soon a trivium thread comes up its always on top and (just noticed on another forum) a lot of fanboys register IMMEDIATELY, and spamming "TRIVIUM RULEZ0RZT SO HARD ZOMG!!11!!"..then someone comes up with "dude, they are boring, they sound as stadard as it can get" - "no, u r wrong, they sound boring to you because you dont know that matt is using the Tshigazoooyabonga-pentatonik, played with crossed fingers in X-patterns" - (nex one joins): "so i got my valveking 112 combo, its full of teh tubes, how can i now sound like matt?"
> 
> and so on and on and on and on...this also pisses a lot of people off i think.



Okay 

Now i can understand some of the flaming 
But then some of their fanz ar3 t3h n00bzorz lollollol

But yeah, you raise a valid point concerning some of their, let's say, fanatic fans 
It's also pretty funny that Trivium seem to have a lot of such fans while i see rarely other band's fans do such stuff 


EDIT: and i'll have to learn again some theory concerning pentatonics.... this Tshigazoooyabonga-pentatonik must be t3h sh1t


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Oct 17, 2008)

I really like Trivium but saying that i know that they are not the saviors of metal....they're the saviors of metalcore i guess seeing as they're the only good one.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't hate on anyones music! If thats what you like then listen to it! Music bashing has been going on forever and it will most likely never stop.


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, I liked ascendancy when it came out, even when I thought that the vocals were awful, I liked the music. But then came the whole "Trivium phenomenon" with The Crusade (which sucks), in which they even appeared as &#191;soldiers? in a magazine cover, bearing the flag of saviours of metal.

I mean, c'mon there's an excessive repercussion on the media for a band that's average at best. I put them in the same place as Dragonforce. They get a fucking lot of media pressence, but they are average bands, and that's why people hates them. People gets pissed because great bands (such Nevermore, for instance) don' have the recognition they deserve, while mediocre bands are always in magazines, interviews, and so on...


----------



## Reece Fullwood (Oct 17, 2008)

At first i was against Trivium like every other person was, just coz it was the coolest thing to do haha, few years ago i was like 15 or sumet, but now they realised the new album, its real good album. i quite liked the crusade too, its just taste really.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 17, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> Well, I liked ascendancy when it came out, even when I thought that the vocals were awful, I liked the music. But then came the whole "Trivium phenomenon" with The Crusade (which sucks), in which they even appeared as &#191;soldiers? in a magazine cover, bearing the flag of saviours of metal.
> 
> I mean, c'mon there's an excessive repercussion on the media for a band that's average at best. I put them in the same place as Dragonforce. They get a fucking lot of media pressence, but they are average bands, and that's why people hates them. People gets pissed because great bands (such Nevermore, for instance) don' have the recognition they deserve, while mediocre bands are always in magazines, interviews, and so on...


it's who sells stuff man. Nevermore isn't my favourite band but they've got a band of ugly dudes, the matt dude was pretty good looking as far as band head guys go so it's obvious who bought a lot of those magazines


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 17, 2008)

I like Trivium. The album "Acsendancy" was a great cd which showed alot of potential for a new band. There next release "The Crusade" In my opinion was horrible, and as Sakeido said earlier, I was at that Lamb Of God show in NY where I was soo disappointed with there set. With there new release "Shogun" I think they make and excellent comeback, and as for there live show I will let you know after tonight where I will be seeing them in New Haven CT.


----------



## Johann (Oct 17, 2008)

Triple7 said:


> I like Trivium. The album "Acsendancy" was a great cd which showed alot of potential for a new band. There next release "The Crusade" In my opinion was horrible, and as Sakeido said earlier, I was at that Lamb Of God show in NY where I was soo disappointed with there set. With there new release "Shogun" I think they make and excellent comeback, and as for there live show* I will let you know after tonight where I will be seeing them in New Haven CT*.




sweeeeeet, be sure to write a little review of the show later/tomorrow!


----------



## Harry (Oct 18, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> it's who sells stuff man. Nevermore isn't my favourite band but they've got a band of ugly dudes, the matt dude was pretty good looking as far as band head guys go so it's obvious who bought a lot of those magazines



So what? I'd still bone Loomis just to boast about having done it with a dude that plays kick ass guitar, even if I'm entirely straight and even if he isn't that great looking


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 18, 2008)

My last girlfriend actually looked like Jeff Loomis!
It's a fact I was blissfully unaware of until I picked up an old copy of G1 saw his face and realised what had been bugging me about her face for about a month..............................I dumped her pretty damn quickly after that!


----------



## jaredowty (Oct 18, 2008)

noodleplugerine said:


> Pull harder on the strings of your martyr is an ace song.



You mean Boat Rudder Strange Mountain?


----------



## ire_works (Oct 18, 2008)

twigadee kills me everytime.

new album has 7s , they are redeemed slightly for the crusade


----------



## controversyking (Oct 18, 2008)

Here's my view of the Trivium hate-

They put out two awesome albums with a metalcore/thrashy style to it. After ascendancy they BLEW UP... on all the magazines.. Dime's wife gives them Dime's guitars and dean picks them up..
Their next album they COMPLETELY change their style and put out the crusade which IMO sounds terrible. Heafy could not figure out how to sing and the way the album was mixed sounds bad.

Bands ALWAYS get hate when they try a new direction reguardless, but when your a band put in the spotlight, you change dramatically, and put out a bad record you get TONS of hate. 

It went from the "popular thing" to like trivium, to the popular thing to bash them.

I'm a fan of Ascendancy and Embers to Inferno, but despise the album the Crusade its bad.
It sounded like they were trying to make some other bands music andforced as opposed to natural and letting it flow, terrible vox, bad mix, etc
That being said, I recently picked up Shogun and its AMAZING.

Its not as heavy as Ascendancy but it is GREAT none the less. The guitar on it kicks ass (good call switching to 7 strings) the drums are great, and heafy finally found his singing voice.

The songs all sound very original and it feels like a trivium song, not like a trivium-trying-to-be-metallica song. Definately a style/ thrashy genre of its own that everyone should check out.
*my only complaint on the album is I feel like its mixed a lil to bassy. Either the bass is turned up, the mids are scooped slightly, or they made the CD at too high a volume. Its not a big problem, just a lil complaint I have because I think it hurts the clarity of ir some.

Songs to check are Down from the Sky, Kirisute Gomen, and In the Mouth of Hell


----------



## AK DRAGON (Oct 18, 2008)

jaredowty said:


>





this video makes no sense at all


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 18, 2008)

So I just saw Trivium last night and they were amazing! I have seen them once before with LOG and the were sloppy and the changed all the vocals around so there was no screaming. In my opinion Trivium is definitely made a solid comback after a bad album "The Crusade" and poor live preformance. Shogun as I am sure most of you have heard is a great album and if you don't have it pick it up.


----------



## Doomcreeper (Oct 18, 2008)

I like new and old but I preffered old becuase it was their sound, when they got rid of the screams it seems like they tried to go more mainstream and it never sounded like teh same band again although I enjoy all of their albums.


----------



## lucasreis (Oct 18, 2008)

Trivium is a good band, to me. I was going apeshit about them back in 05 because of Ascendancy. Very good record if you ask me. But I was disappointed with Crusade. It had good riffing, good soloing but it was meh overall. I wasn't excited about Shogun but I'm absolutly addicted to this record! FUCKING GREAT STUFF!


----------



## Harry (Oct 18, 2008)

jaredowty said:


> You mean Boat Rudder Strange Mountain?




God, that interpretation is one of my favorites on youtube


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 19, 2008)

Huh, I like Ascendancy and The Crusade but I absolutely hate Shogun. I guess there's no accounting for taste...


----------



## Emperoff (Oct 19, 2008)

jaredowty said:


> You mean Boat Rudder Strange Mountain?




I saw the Opeth pic in the video and started laughing because I already knew which video was 






THIS...






LIME!!!


----------



## NDG (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm indifferent to their music.

There are interviews where I think the band members come off as D bags though.


----------



## triviumfan123 (Jan 15, 2009)

i love shogun and the rest of their stuff do they play 7's?


----------



## Johann (Jan 15, 2009)

triviumfan123 said:


> i love shogun and the rest of their stuff do they play 7's?



holy bump batman! 

answering your question, yes, they do in some songs in the crusade (Becoming the dragon, contempt breeds contamination, this world can't tear us apart, and sadness will sear and the crusade) and all songs but like callisto in shogun


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like Trivium are no longer endorsed by Dean. They sig models aren't on the Dean website and there's a couple of pictures floating around of Matt playing a King V for a video shoot.


----------



## auxioluck (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes, they play 7's, which is why Dean made them signature 7's. They used Petrucci 7's in Crusade, and since that was someone else's signature, Dean made them their own. There is a thread about them somewhere in here, try searching for it.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 15, 2009)

Matt and Corey hated their Deans. Despised them, they only used them because it was part of their contract, which seems to have been annulled, hence why i just said that.


----------



## auxioluck (Jan 15, 2009)

Kinda funny that they hated their Deans, even though they were willing to vocally stroke Dimebag's cock every chance they got. I'm not hating, but it's true.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 15, 2009)

Dimebag's Playing =/= Dean guitars.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jan 15, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> Kinda funny that they hated their Deans, even though they were willing to vocally stroke Dimebag's cock every chance they got. I'm not hating, but it's true.


----------



## Johann (Jan 15, 2009)

maliciousteve said:


> Looks like Trivium are no longer endorsed by Dean. They sig models aren't on the Dean website and there's a couple of pictures floating around of Matt playing a King V for a video shoot.




omg, you're right, they're no longer in the dean website :|

If trivium switched to jackson i would be SO fucking... i dunno what, but Jackson pwns dean in every possible sense.


----------



## auxioluck (Jan 15, 2009)

Johann said:


> omg, you're right, they're no longer in the dean website :|
> 
> If trivium switched to jackson i would be SO fucking... i dunno what, but Jackson pwns dean in every possible sense.



Hell, the Hello Kitty Strat pwns Dean in every possible sense.


----------



## Johann (Jan 15, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> Hell, the Hello Kitty Strat pwns Dean in every possible sense.






Now, seriously, WHERE THE HELL ARE THOSE PICS OF MATT WITH A KV?


----------



## Harry (Jan 15, 2009)

Johann said:


> omg, you're right, they're no longer in the dean website :|
> 
> If trivium switched to jackson i would be SO fucking... i dunno what, but Jackson pwns dean in every possible sense.



I know they have been seen using Jackson's before, did they ever have a deal with Jackson before?


----------



## Johann (Jan 15, 2009)

HughesJB4 said:


> I know they have been seen using Jackson's before, did they ever have a deal with Jackson before?




Corey used a KV2 with ghost flames for ascendancy, and matt played one of phil demmel's custom when phil couldn't show up for a couple of gigs of machine head in the black crusade.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 15, 2009)

The reason i hate trivium is because of its fans. So i dont hate the band really, just 75&#37; of the fans.


----------



## Johann (Jan 15, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> The reason i hate trivium is because of its fans. So i dont hate the band really, just 75% of the fans.




hey! i'm a fan, hope i'm not in that 75%


----------



## Harry (Jan 15, 2009)

Johann said:


> Corey used a KV2 with ghost flames for ascendancy, and matt played one of phil demmel's custom when phil couldn't show up for a couple of gigs of machine head in the black crusade.



Never knew Matt had used the Demmel, interesting.
I had seen pics of, I don't remember which guitarist of the band, using a Soloist, although I don't recall what exact model.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 15, 2009)

Nope. Your ok. Its the people like that douche at my school who try convincing me that Atreyu is black metal.


----------



## auxioluck (Jan 15, 2009)

For me, it's the fans that are teenagers that think Trivium is the greatest band in the world. They think their drummer is the fastest in the world, they think the guitar work is the greatest in the world. They typically also believe that Synyster Gates is the best guitar player in the world too.

They need to die. Or get introduced to Vai, Gilbert, Howe, Gambale, Petrucci, Satriani....

"But Rob, ZOMG THOES OLD GUYZ ARENT IN GUITAR HEROE!!!!111"


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 15, 2009)

auxioluck said:


> For me, it's the fans that are teenagers that think Trivium is the greatest band in the world. They think their drummer is the fastest in the world, they think the guitar work is the greatest in the world. They typically also believe that Synyster Gates is the best guitar player in the world too.
> 
> They need to die. Or get introduced to Vai, Gilbert, Howe, Gambale, Petrucci, Satriani....
> 
> "But Rob, ZOMG THOES OLD GUYZ ARENT IN GUITAR HEROE!!!!111"



Yeah thats what i was getting at.


----------



## Johann (Jan 15, 2009)

looooool, atreyu black metal? 

And btw, here's the video of matt and chris amott from arch enemy playing phil's guitars @ black crusade.



Edit: I forgot about the dragonforce dude, he can shred actually.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, I don't really get into their music... but I don't hate it.

However...

I fucking LOVE that parody!!!!!!!!!!! hahahahahhha


----------



## Wisdom (Jan 15, 2009)

I think the main reason is because they are a mainstream band. The problem with american society is, they call anything heavier than the Beetles metal. What you're left with is ignorant 13 year old kids saying that this is the greatest metal ever made, when in fact they really know nothing. Eventually the people that do know something get sick of people going around saying ignorant things like this. If they went and commented randomly on last.fm, means they have become tired, and went on the offensive. However I can see how one would reply strongly to ignorant comments.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jan 15, 2009)

my main gripe with Trivium is the fact that they're getting so popular for being completely unoriginal. I remember seeing them at sounds of the underground and being bored out of my skull, and they actually tried to cover master of puppets. It was bad. And I'm going to be honest, the fans of that band were there were just so uninformed about most other good metal, and that bothers me, because to say Trivium is the best band ever (heard it a lot there...) or whatever, you'd need to hear every other metal band to say that, which they haven't, they bought their Trivium shirt at hot topic and saw them on headbangers ball. There is just too much GOOD metal going unrecognized by the mainstream heavy metal fans.

I bet 50 bucks if hardcore Trivium fans heard Terrorhorse or they would shit their pants because of how awesome it is.


----------



## Johann (Jan 15, 2009)

hmm, i consider myself hardcore (i own all cd's, 2 autographs, 4 trivium shirts, 2 were sent by mistake, and not bought via-hot topic ) and i heard terrorhorse, so give me my 50 bucks


----------



## MFB (Jan 15, 2009)

Trivium are getting hated on because they pretty much sold out to become Metallica Jr and attracted new fans that all just wanna gargle Corey and Matt's balls, while the original fans are left going "What the fuck is this new Trivium shit?" I don't really give two shits about them, I like _Ascendancy_, I can tolerate _The Crusade_ and I've only listened to _Shogun_ once but from what I've heard it's nothing special; but since they _are_ mainstream and it's a slight change from _The Crusade_ (they added a smidgen of screaming, oh boy!) people are thinking "Well they're a band thats constantly evolving and changing their sound" which is complete bullshit and leads those who view that statement as complete bullshit to publicly speak it and then debates ensue.


----------



## Johann (Jan 15, 2009)

MFB said:


> Trivium are getting hated on because they pretty much sold out to become Metallica Jr and attracted new fans that all just wanna gargle Corey and Matt's balls, while the original fans are left going "What the fuck is this new Trivium shit?" I don't really give two shits about them, I like _Ascendancy_, I can tolerate _The Crusade_ and I've only listened to _Shogun_ once but from what I've heard it's nothing special; but since they _are_ mainstream and it's a slight change from _The Crusade_ (they added a smidgen of screaming, oh boy!) people are thinking "Well they're a band thats constantly evolving and changing their sound" which is complete bullshit and leads those who view that statement as complete bullshit to publicly speak it and then debates ensue.




i agree with you in some parts, i think that even themselves regret saying that "we're gonna be the new metallica" crap, but under any means i'd NEVER ever want to gargle corey and matt balls  And yeah, probably the people who liked ascendancy won't like the crusade and vice-versa, personally i like them since 2006 (2 months before the release of the crusade) and i loved all 3 albums and listened to them more or less often, but since shogun i've loved 'em, is not nothing new or groundbreaking like the black album but is definitely a good "comeback" (If you wanted to call it that way, since the departure of the "original" sound of ascendancy with the crusade) with solid tracks and it deserves a  IMO.


----------



## MFB (Jan 15, 2009)

That part was directed at the fan-girls...mostly


----------



## Johann (Jan 15, 2009)

lol, i understood, but since i'm stating i love trivium you have to make everything clear, more in the intranetz (because is serious business... )


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 15, 2009)

Honestly I dont really mind trivium much. I liked ember to inferno and ascendancy. I didnt think too much for the crusade, because that is when they went through a metallica wannabe stage. Although i thought shogun was interesting because they used 7 string guitars, and had a lot heavier parts than any other or their albums. I honestly think that if more people listened to shogun they would probably like it, but their minds are so set that they dont like trivium that they never will. That is just my two cents though


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 16, 2009)

I tend to nurse a certain dislike for Trvium due to the fanboy/girl nature of their music. You see the guitarists all over the guitar magazines posing with their Deans (Dimebag's design, no less) with pseudo macho/serious looks on their faces. There's a certain "Got one of those faces you just want to slap" element. They are hailed as the saviours of metal by the magazines as well, when there are other bands that are getting half the attention, yet are at least twice as good (Opeth IMO). Metalheads HATE being told what is the best new band, which is why you get all this Trvium loathing.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't like it when they try to rip Metallica off. Ascendency was different and a good album, but the Crusade was a thrash tribute album. They are better now they have returned to their old style but still incorporated a bit of thrash in there.

I think Trivium are an awesome band, but they need to be careful they don't copy Met.


----------



## Koshchei (Jan 16, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Personally, I think their music is pretentious and contrived; how much of that can be attributed to their youth and not just them being insincere wankers is beyond me. Then again, I'm hardly their target audience, so what do I care.



This.

I grew up listening to Metallica and Megadeth. I stopped when Metallica started trying to engineer success, forsaking their political relevance for the sake of financial success.

I heard Death Magnetic a few months ago, and couldn't believe how awful it was. I was feeling nostalgic though, so I put Justice on to see if it was how I remember it. It was awful too. After years of listening to good metal like Dream Theater and having branched out into fusion, jazz, experimental, etc, I realize that my tastes have totally changed.

When I hear Trivium, I hear a band with potential desperately striving for mediocrity; Again, trying to engineer success. I'm beginning to suspect that American greed is so pervasive in their culture, that they unintentionally subvert themselves by default. There's no tradition of art for art's sake. In the US, it's x, y, or z for profit.

On the same note, when I hear somebody like Ihsahn, I hear brilliance made manifest due to the unwavering emphasis on the strength of the work (I'm not into black metal at all - Mustis and Ihsahn are the only composers in that genre that are remotely interesting to me).


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I tend to nurse a certain dislike for Trvium due to the fanboy/girl nature of their music. You see the guitarists all over the guitar magazines posing with their Deans (Dimebag's design, no less) with pseudo macho/serious looks on their faces. There's a certain "Got one of those faces you just want to slap" element. They are hailed as the saviours of metal by the magazines as well, when there are other bands that are getting half the attention, yet are at least twice as good (Opeth IMO). Metalheads HATE being told what is the best new band, which is why you get all this Trvium loathing.



This point is beyond valid. My local metalcore kid keeps telling me to listen to Trivium and As I Lay Dying because they are "saviors of metal". I asked him if he reads alot of guitar world. Not surprisingly he answered with a yes.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Jan 16, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> This point is beyond valid. My local metalcore kid keeps telling me to listen to Trivium and As I Lay Dying because they are "saviors of metal". I asked him if he reads alot of guitar world. Not surprisingly he answered with a yes.



I begin to question whether Dean has a controlling stake in Guitar World.


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> My local metalcore kid



Some people have a local grocer, doctor, or pharmacist. You have a local metalcore kid.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> Some people have a local grocer, doctor, or pharmacist. You have a local metalcore kid.



Yeah, i do 

Hes also the local jackass!


----------



## hairychris (Jan 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> Some people have a local grocer, doctor, or pharmacist. You have a local metalcore kid.



As long as there's only one of them that's OK!


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2009)

Good point.


----------



## Johann (Jan 16, 2009)

Rick said:


> Some people have a local grocer, doctor, or pharmacist. You have a local metalcore kid.




 that made my day!


----------



## Joel (Jan 16, 2009)

The main reason i dont like them is because of all of the fanboys etc... 
The two guitarists are not bad, but very average. Yet all of the anoying noob fanboys, who sit in guitar shops playing poorly excecuted sweeps, hoping to be heard, still hail them as some of the best guitarists... It just annoys me that two vey average guitarists get soooo much respect and coverage, when there are millions of other guitarists who can play circles around them.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 16, 2009)

MFB said:


> Trivium are getting hated on because they pretty much sold out to become Metallica Jr and attracted new fans that all just wanna gargle Corey and Matt's balls, while the original fans are left going "What the fuck is this new Trivium shit?" I don't really give two shits about them, I like _Ascendancy_, I can tolerate _The Crusade_ and I've only listened to _Shogun_ once but from what I've heard it's nothing special; but since they _are_ mainstream and it's a slight change from _The Crusade_ (they added a smidgen of screaming, oh boy!) people are thinking "Well they're a band thats constantly evolving and changing their sound" which is complete bullshit and leads those who view that statement as complete bullshit to publicly speak it and then debates ensue.



I really like Trivium but I wouldn't say their old stuff was really original. They sounded like every other "metalcore" band out there at the time. At least with "The Crusade" they tried to play some "real" metal and break out of that metalcore stereotype (didn't do to great of a job though). I wouldn't say that their last 2 CDs are any more mainstream sounding than "Ascendancy" was when it came out .

Shogun kicks all sorts of ass though


----------



## MFB (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't know for me it doesn't sound nearly as metalcore as stuff like As I Lay Dying (who I still love), it seemed more like just regular metal than metalcore


----------



## liquidcow (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't _hate_ Trivium, they just do absolutely nothing for me and I cannot see the appeal one bit, there is nothing for me to be interested in with their music*. For this reason, I find it completely incomprehensible that anyone can be as passionate about them as their fans obviously are, and find it somewhat irritating that they're getting so much credit and attention for basically nothing at all.

*although actually, I do find the vocals quite annoying. Apart from that I neither like nor actively dislike anything about them.


----------



## GH0STrider (Jan 17, 2009)

I think people hate them because they for some reason have this big hype surrounding them and when people finally here them.... it's just a big let down. They kinda suck and I can't understand how a band at their level was able to get such hype and status without offering many sexual favors.


----------



## Tukaar (Jan 17, 2009)

Because The Absence > Trivium.

The Absence= Great thrash. (Even though they're melodic death metal.)


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 17, 2009)

I dislike Trivium since they've brought out Shogun. Ascendancy and The Crusade were some pretty damn good metal albums, especially with the Dream Theater influences on The Crusade. I love how they used 7s on Shogun but I hated every single song on that album. Trust me. I tried _hard_ to like it.


----------



## nespythe (Jan 18, 2009)

Meh. Just meh. Just another one of those fads. Move along.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 18, 2009)

I gave them a chance cuz I had a student who loves them. I'm hoping the kids who love Trivium get into their influences as well = gateway to real metal. 

I've seen this happen before, some of my students got into real metal like Machine Head (lent my student a copy of the Blackening and was hooked), Necrophagist and old Metallica after going through all the new acts like Bullet for my Valentine and Dragonforce. It also helps when I'm showing them the good stuff after Trivium has quenched their thirst.


----------



## goalie39 (Jan 18, 2009)

ur totally right. About 6 years ago, I started listening to them and it opened a whole new world. I still like them but I agree that they aren't original


----------



## Harry (Jan 19, 2009)

GH0STrider said:


> I think people hate them because they for some reason have this big hype surrounding them and when people finally here them.... it's just a big let down. They kinda suck and I can't understand how a band at their level was able to get such hype and status without offering many sexual favors.



Same thing happened to me.
I heard all this hype, I checked them up, and they didn't even get 1/4 of the way to living up to the hype IMO, a major disappointment.
I think they have a few goods songs, but that's it really.


----------



## Eric (Jan 19, 2009)

I really liked them before he started singing like j.h.


----------



## amonb (Jan 19, 2009)

It's not that I hate them, just the music that they make I find almost fatally boring. The two guitarists are obviously pretty talented (the documentary on the making of the Roadrunner United project pretty clearly shows that) but I just don't find the music gripping at all.


----------



## Spectral (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello.

I love Trivium, They're my favorite band and their music has inspired me a lot.
I used to progress as a musician a lot when learning the older stuff of Trivium while I wasn't that good player back then.
I have always been wondering aswell why do they get so much hate.
I don't get why is ''The Crusade'' a metallica ripoff either, If people would actually listen the album more carefully they would realize it's not anything like metallica.
I think most people who hate on Trivium are these ''anti-metalcore'' boys who hate all the bands like Trivium, Bullet For My Valentine, Killswitch Engage, Avenged Sevenfold, As I Lay Dying etc etc.

For me I respect Trivium's members a lot as musicians, They have incredible talent and it makes me sad when some people just have to hate on them narrow mindedly.

I like all of their albums a lot, And you can clearly see when you compare The Crusade or Shogun to Ember To Inferno and Ascendansy that they have gotten a lot better players. The riffs on the newest albums are wonderful in my opinion.

People who hate on Trivium have the right to do so and I respect their opinion, Just unfortunately over 50% of the people who don't like Trivium are just wannabe haters and have no facts to backup with their arguements against Trivium.


----------



## Scythe001 (Nov 5, 2009)

I like a lot of their stuff. Some of their newer stuff bores me, but I dig them overall.


----------



## MNhahn (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of trivium, but I will say this. I went too mayhem fest in dallas. They were the Best sounding band there. Performance was great too! Only ones to get off the stage and into the crowd. Being a outdoor show some of the bands had a hard time fighting the wind, but they nailed it.


----------

